# looking for work in cyprus



## shaun.s (Apr 22, 2008)

i am planning to move to cyprus asap and looking for work in the building trade i am a quailified plumber with skills/experience in carpentry if anyone can help please contact me 
thankyou shaun.s


----------



## Kev&Linda (Apr 1, 2008)

Shaun,

Look in EUROPA-EURES-Jobseekers, good luck

Kevin


----------

